# MX 3000 and Windows 7



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

S anyone out there currently using a URC MX 3000 (with mx 3000 editor) and windows 7 ?????

I just spent my precious free time ( 2 kids: 3 yrs old and 18 months ) making a beautiful program. I went to download it to the remote and it fails about half way through. Says "connection failed". 

I have researched a bit and I think it has something to do with something called windows mobile program but am not sure. 

Help please. I love the remote. Thanks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I found this at Remote Central:



> I have been able to get the MX-3000 editor to run and communicate under Windows 7. While I don't, by any stretch, claim to be an expert, this is what works for me.
> 
> 1. You'll need "Windows Mobile Device Center" installed. There's a good step-by-step at: [Link: adirob.blogspot.com]. Even though the blog is for Vista, the steps are pretty much the same for Windows 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## dalboy (Sep 18, 2011)

Can anyone direct me to a copy of mx-3000 editor, I have just purchased the remote in the UK.

Regards

Darren


----------



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

darren,

I bought my remote used with no software. I called URC and they faxed me out an end user agreement that I signed and faxed back. 24 hrs later I had the MX editor software and was programming like a mad man URC was really great with me They have my business forever!!!!!!


----------

